# Naruto Horror Story #2: Nightmares and Kisses



## Hemino Hyuuga (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I just finished Naruto Horror Story #1: Bloodlust and Fangs, so I was thinking I'd put up another Fanfic because I have fans now.
*jumps up and down*
I love you guys!

Enjoy!

*Spoiler*: _Part One: Nightmares_ 




"Hey Kiba!" Sakura yelled across the dark, damp forest.

Sakura and Kiba were on a mission together. Well, it's what Sakura thought. She wasn't actually sure how she'd gotten into the forest anyway. But she was following Kiba, she knew that. Sakura couldn't see Kiba, but something told her that he was there. She yelled again.

"Kiba! Where are you!?"

Sakura looked up into the sky. It was pitch black. Nothing in the sky, not even starts. Just a full moon. It was huge, and it creeped Sakura out to be alone, in the woods, with the moon staring down at her. She wanted to find Kiba, quick. 

"Hey! Kiba! Answer me please!" Sakura pleaded to the open air. She waited for a response.

Nothing.

Sakura's step sped up. The wind began to howl loudly. Wait? That wasn't the wind.

"Kiba! I hear you howling! I cant believe you left me you mutt!" Sakura yelled as she ran left and into a clearing. She saw a figure in the middle. It was Kiba! But why was he in his Man Beast form? He was on all fours, and staring at the moon.

Sakura took a few steps toward him. She couldn't see much, just his figure and his hood.

"Kiba? Are yo-"

Sakura was cut off by Kiba's terrifying howl. Then, his form began to change. Sakura stood frozen as fur popped out of Kiba's body. His muzzle grew bigger, and his eyes glowed a bright yellow. He grew huge paws, and a tail. His body was gigantic, the size of a school bus. That was no dog.

"Kiba! What the hell!?" Sakura yelled backing up against the tree. He had heard her, and began walking toward her. Sakura couldnt move. His yellow eyes and bright white teeth got closer and closer to her face. She could smell his dog breath now.

Sakura shut her eyes.

When she opened them back up, there was no wolf. Just Kiba. He was staring at her with a scared and sorry look.

"It's actually you!" Sakura said, throwing her arms around him. She never really hugged Kiba before, but it made her feel warm. She was about to release him when she was crushed toward his body. He was hugging her so tight, like he'd never see her again.

"Im sorry about what you saw. But just so you know, I'd never hurt you," Kiba said warmly.

Sakura stood shocked. Then she looked up to meet eye contact with him. His eyes were still yellow, and he had a grin that sort of scared her. It looked so evil. She tried to push him away, but he just kept crushing her to him.

"Kiba, pleas-"

Kiba let his lips hit hers.

She gasped. Then she felt a weird sensation in her mouth. She looked up at the full moon, and felt an explosion in her body.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sakura woke up with a shiver. She looked around her room.

Nothing.

It was just a dream. Sakura sighed out of relief. Then, she sat up in her bed with a massive headache. 

Sakura turned her head to look outside her window. Upon her windowsill sat the the person she didn't want to see right now.

_Kiba_. 

And behind him, out the window, was a _full moon_.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 16, 2009)

WEREWOLVES!! YEA!!! WHOA!! First vampires, now the opponents of vampries! Werewolves! WOOO!!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Mar 16, 2009)

So it was good? I thought I screwed up on this one 

Maybe because I dont normally write about werewolves.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah right... I have to agree with the psyco who hurts me up there... *glares at Miss* Freaking weirdo...
I like werewolves... mostly because I know they can actually do harm to my enemies... *glares at Miss again*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 16, 2009)

Werewolves, sweetness.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you 

Note: Sasuke's back, Lol.

*Spoiler*: _Part Two: Answers_ 




Sakura gasped. What the hell was he doing there? She didn't know what to expect from him now, after that dream. Sakura looked across the room, squinting in the dark. She couldn't really see him, but she knew Kiba was breathing slowly, so he must've been asleep. Hesitantly, Sakura got up on her feet, walking slowly toward the man sleeping on her windowsill.

At first, Sakura tried to speak, but she was too terrified to say anything. So, she reached her hand out to shake him slightly. She did.

No response.

"K-K...Kiba?" Sakura called very low.

Kiba woke up, dazed. Sakura, of course stepped back a little. Kiba looked around and yawned. He tried to get up, but then fell back when a jolt of pain went through his abdomen. He closed his eyes and gridded his teeth together so he wouldn't scream.

"Agh, this sucks," Kiba said silently to himself, putting his hand to his stomach and looking at the blood that was left on it. Sakura guessed that he was unaware that she was standing four feet away from him. But then she remembered his sense of smell, and figured that he wasnt really focused.

"Kiba? What happened to you?" Sakura asked, looking at the blood on his hand and stomach. 

Kiba looked up at her, alarmed. Then looked around the room again. He sprang to his feet, like he was running away from someone, and jumped out the window, taking a glance at Sakura before hitting the ground. Then, he ran into the village.

Sakura stood, confused.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Morning's sun always calmed Sakura down. She was walking with Hinata and Sasuke on each of her sides. They were going to meet Naruto and Shino at the Ichiraku Ramen Shop so they could Rock-Paper-Scissor for the job of cleaning the village. Loser scrubbed the Hokage Walls. No big deal to win, since Naruto picked Rock when everyone else picked Paper. 

"What an idiot," Sakura thought.

As they were all conversing, _the topic_ came up.

"Where's Kiba? I haven't seen him a a while," Hinata asked.

"I don't know," Sasuke said boredly. He wasn't really interested in the conversation.

Sakura looked down at the ground, recalling her dream, Kiba's _eyes_, his _wounds_, his _teeth_, his _size_. She shivered. Hinata noticed her shivering and pulled her aside, away from the rest.

"You saw didn't you?"

"What?" Sakura didn't understand.

"You know about Kiba, the wounds, the dreams, the _*Werewolfs*_?" 




Agh, Im running out of inspiration


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the chapter! Seems like Hinata is also one in on the whole... Kiba is a werewolf thing... I SENSE!! SxK!!!

I know some insperation!
inner: no! The illegal stuff is second to last resort!
.... I thought it was last resort?
inner: no... the drunken run is last resort.
oh! Where you chug beer, inhale weed smoke and take in a shot of techquilla?
inner: Yep.
ooohhhh....


----------



## Krix (Mar 20, 2009)

Werewolves!

This is great.


----------



## Akumaru13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww, that KibaSaku moment was touching. ^_^


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't been on in a while. HH was on Vacation 

Next Part.


*Spoiler*: _Part Three: The Search_ 





"Wait, what?" Sakura asked Hinata. "Werewolves?"

"You saw, I know you did," Hinata continued.

"Okay, I did. Can you please explain this to me? I'm so confused and scared," Sakura told Hinata. She was looking at the ground, trembling. This was fake, it had to be some trick and Genjutsu. She knew it.

*BAM!*

Sakura felt a huge slam on her back.

"What the hell!?" she yelled, unaware of who did it. She spun around and found a smiling Sasuke and some stares from Shino and Naruto.

"We figured you need that," Sasuke said, putting his hand down.

So he did it.

Sakura's anger burned out at that instant. It was Sasuke. She couldnt get mad.

"Uhm, Alriite," Sakura responded, blushing. She loved him, and only him.

In her thoughts, she saw the man she loved; Many images of the man she loved.

But one image made her freeze.

_Kiba._

"You okay?" Hinata asked, concerned. 

"No, I'm not Hinata. Im going home. Im going home!" Sakura yelled as she ran off.

It left everyone dumbfounded. What the hell was wrong with her?

Only Hinata knew though.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sakura was sitting on her bed, her back against the wall, her head in her knees, all day. The sun had just set, and the clouds were getting dark.

There was a knock at the door, that made Sakura jump. She hesitantly got up and answered it, taking a glance at the clock.

7:50pm.

Standing in her doorway was Hinata. She was dressed differently, though. Not in all purple, but in all black. She had on a grey, ripped t-shirt, that had a red H in the center, a black miniskirt, black combat boots, and a black blazer. She had on fishnet stockings and arm wraps. She had headphones on her ears, and was carrying a guitar case.

Sakura didn't recognize her at first. Her head cocked to the side, and she strangely asked "Hinata?"

"Yeah, it's me. And-" Hinata cut off her own sentence, "Sasuke come on!"

"Sasuke?" Sakura was confused.

Sasuke stepped from around the corner. Taken back by his new look, Sakura almost fainted.

Sasuke was wearing a purple "Ramones," sleeveless shirt with purple bandages that made up for sleeves. He had on black shorts and was holding an orange guitar that read "Linkin Park." His hair was streaked purple, and he looked *mad*.

"Alright Sakura, come on. You have to change," Hinata said, opening the guitar case and revealing a gothic outfit.

"No way, what's going on!?" Sakura asked.

"I know where Kiba is," Hinata said.

"Come on," Sasuke ordered, pushing Sakura back into her room.

"Wait, but.... What do these outfits have to do with anything!?" Sakura yelled as Sasuke wrestled her onto the bed and handed her the clothes.

"You'll see. Now just hurry up, okay?" Hinata told her, shutting the door.

Sakura sat clueless, staring at the clothes next to her. Then she began to change.




I really went off there 

Oh and here are the outfits I based the story off of.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2009)

GOTH!! I LOVE SASUKE NOW!! That pic is cool. And I didn't mean like love as in... fangirl love... I mean like... 'Oh that's such a cute top!' love. Hinata is awesome!! I wants to switch with Sakura now for the outfit!


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Apr 16, 2009)

Well wow 

I need more ideas since I have no clue what to write about next.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2009)

Van Helsing!
Hellsing!
Rawr.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (May 28, 2009)

*Part Four: Disguise BreakOut*

Next Part! Haven't written in a while  Sorry about that.


*Spoiler*: _Part Four: Disguise Breakout_ 




Sasuke banged on the door after a while.

"Damn it, Sakura! Hurry up! We cant lose Kiba!" He yelled.

The door flew open. Sakura stepped out from her room, scratching the back of her head and looking at the outfit. She didnt like the fact that it was a two piece set, and that it was black. Chains never did good for her, either.
She sighed.

"Nice," Sasuke said without any emotion.

"Okay, so let me tell you. Kiba went to the Land of Mirages, a secret foundation just north of here. Things are..." Hinata trailed off, looked down, and then continued, "_Weird_ over there. So I think these disguises should do. There aren't any Ninjas out there. Just... Monsters , I presume. Im not sure how or what to do to defeat them, so be careful. Okay?"

"Mirages? Isnt that just a legend?" Sakura asked, shivers running up her back.

The thought of monsters wasn't appealing to her. She never liked anything out of the ordinary. But she couldn't chicken out of saving Kiba. Something in her gut just screamed "_Save him, Save him please... You have to Save him..._" and it made it hard for her to stay still.

"Yeah, I thought the same thing," Sasuke said, giving Hinata a look seemed to scare her.

A look of worry.

She'd never seen that before. Sasuke always seemed confident, but not this time. Not this place.

It was silent for a second, and then Sakura made her way to the door.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Naruto, ever heard of the Land of Mirages?" Shino said out in the open. Naruto turned and faced Shino, looking surprised. For the whole time they were walking, Shino had been silent, and it always amazed Naruto when he actually said something.

"Well... No. I dont think so," Naruto responded.

"Well, Kiba's been missing, am I right? I saw him last night running out of the village gates on all fours. And it looked nothing like man beast form. Perhaps there's something wrong."

"Yeah, that's pretty suspicious," Naruto said quietly looking up at the full moon. 

Shino continued.

"Well, as the Legend goes about the Land of Mirages, there was a man who did all kinds of test on people, in order to see what would happen. It was all in fun for him."

"Mmm-hmm" Naruto said, listening closely.

"So one day, one of his test subjects escapes. A man injected with Wolf Membrane, a type of Serum which possesses a mans body cells and rips them into pieces, but while also reconstructing them with the DNA of a wolf. It was very Painful, and the Serum was in all his body fluids, including his Saliva. So anyone bitten was infected, I believe. Well, not to sound crazy, but I feel Kiba has been showing these Symtoms. He was attacked by something three days ago, and came back with a bite wound in his arm, and he was in imense pain."

"Wait... Are you saying, that the whole 'Legend' is... Not a legend? But real?" Naruto asked.

"Precisely. And I think he was headed for the Land of Mirages."

"HOLD ON! What? This is crazy! I dont think there are... _Werewolves_ out there."

"Naruto, you've noticed it haven't you?" Shino asked looking blankly at the sky.

"Noticed... That..." Naruto started.

"That for the past Three nights, the sky has be clear, and the moon has been *full*?"


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (May 29, 2009)

*PREVIEW*

Okay here's a small preview of part five 


*Spoiler*: _Part Five: Psycho Tyco_ 




As they ran down to the Village gates, Sakura, Hinata, and Sasuke kept up their guards. They had to be careful, as there were things out there that weren't human. Things that could overpower them easily.

They ran swiftly, making sure to not be seen leaving the village.

"Just keep your goal at getting out, unseen," Sasuke whispered.

Once through the gate, they began running North, not really knowing any sense of where they were going. 

A few moments pasted, and suddenly Hinata stopped dead in her tracks, listening.

Then Sasuke stopped, just as she did.

Sakura paused and turned around.

"What's wrong you guys? Why'd you stop?" She asked.

"Run..." Sasuke said quietly.

"What?" Sakura asked. She was lost.

"Run!" he yelled.

"Why!?" Sakura asked, taking a few steps back, ready to sprint as fast as she could.

"Dont you hear it? The screeching? It's... It's..." Sasuke trailed off.

"It's a _*Harpes*_!!" Hinata yelled.


----------



## Tekshynah (Aug 14, 2009)

awsome!! cant wait to see what happens next!


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm... a harpes... irdk... anyway... a pretty good story.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 7, 2009)

*Zaru*

Okay, so I took extremely long updating it... Im REALLY sorry.


*Spoiler*: _Part Six: Abomination_ 




"A... A harpes!?" Sakura squeeled, swiftly turning around.

The Harpes was _*huge*_. It sat upon the tree above Sasuke's head, watching them closely. Then it stood.

Hinata slammed the guitar case against a tree; kunai, shuriken and paper bombs spilling out. She grabbed two kunai, one in each hand and hopped onto the tree right across from the gigantic bird. They watched each other closely, taking into account every movement each one met in pure silence. 

The silence broke after Hinata held up one of the kunai.

"What the hell you want?" Human, english. The Harpes voice was perfectly human. No stuttering, stoping, or crowing for that matter. 

"I figured you knew how to talk," Sasuke called from below.

The Harpes eyed him sharply. Then, as quick as lightning, flew down towards him, talons pointed.

With a kunai of her own, Sakura deflected the Harpes' talons and sent her flying back.

"You're quick," The bird said smoothly, "But I have no need for that observation. I dont want to fight you. Only to know what business you have in my village."

"Who are you?" Hinata asked quietly, hopping from the tree and onto the ground.

The Harpes looked around, like she was expecting someone and continued.

"Im Mizuki, reporter of few visiters, Lancekage of the land of Mirages," she giggled, bowing and then taking her hat out from under her purple and black colored wings and placing it on her head.

Of course, it said Lancekage on it. It was black and white, not red and white like the Hokage's was.

"Lancekage? Tch, never heard of it," Sasuke spat.

"Obviously. Since you dared treat me with disrespect," Mizuki hissed.

"You said reporter of visitors, right?" Sakura asked clearly and loudly, obviously treating the Kage with the respect she wanted.

"Why yes I did."

"Then did you see him? Kiba, I mean. The..." Sakura gasped. He really was a -"Wolf."

"Im sorry, dear but there are many of those here. No way to tell who is who. Isn't it sad when in your own village, you dont know who and _what_ your villagers are?" Mizuki sighed.

Sasuke glared at her.

"You know something, Lancekage," Sasuke accused.

"Excuse me?" She glared at him. "I _WILL_ rip your throat out. *WATCH IT.*"

"You bitch, you're lying!" Hinata screamed.

Sasuke and Sakura gasped.

Did Hinata just say that?

"_*HOW DARE YOU SAY SUCH IGNORANT AND DISRESPECTFUL THINGS TO ME!*_" Mizuki screeched, stretching her wings and putting out her talons.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 8, 2009)

Iz alrite. You made up for it with this chapter.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahhh, I keep forgetting 
I made this one extra long so you could forgive me.

*Spoiler*: _LanceKage's Protection_ 





The giant bird swooped over Sasuke's head and went for Hinata's face, screeching and thrashing. Sasuke ducked and turned, jumping into the air.

He jumped into the trees above, disappearing. 

Hinata blocked the talons of the bird and sent her toward a tree. 

Sakura took out her shuriken and threw them towards the LanceKage. Noticing the shuriken coming toward her face, the LanceKage swerved enough for them to only stab her wing. She screeched in pain and flew up into the trees. 

"Hinata, you okay!?" Sakura asked, taking a deep breath and running in her direction.

"I'm fine, Sakura. But where did Sasuke go?"

They both looked up into the trees. 

"Sasuke!?" Hinata called, worried.

Almost instantly, the trees above went up in flames. Hinata and Sakura flinched from the sudden burst of heat and called for Sasuke once more.

For seconds there was silence, just the burning of the flames.

But then, a screech and a shadow flew down from the trees a distance away.

The shadow got closer until it became visible.

It was the LanceKage, feathers lit on fire, screaming in pain. Atop her back, Sasuke, pulling on her feathers and controlling her direction.

"Where's Kiba, you fiend?!" Sasuke yelled, tugging her feathers harder.

The bird hit the ground, Sasuke jumping off it's back and Hinata kicking it.

"LanceKage, if you want to live-" 

Hinata was interrupted by the Lancekage's laughter. She laughed until it grew to the point where she was laughing hysterically.

"What the hell is so funny?" Sakura spat, sickened by the laugh. How could she laugh at a moment like this? When their intentions were all but bad? they only wanted to save Kiba.

Mizuki laughed on.

"Shut up!"

Sakura was getting angry, and she didn't even know why. Why did she even care so much of Kiba? Why did she feel so connected to him.

She looked at Sasuke, clenching her teeth.

Why didn't she feel anything when she looked at him?

"Sakura?"

"What!" she yelled.

"Sakura, calm down!" Sasuke yelled.

"Why should I!? She knows where Kiba is!"

Sakura took a step forward, ready to strike Mizuki, who was still laughing.

"What are you going to do, little girl? I'm the LanceKage. You can't beat me."

Sakura took another step.

"Shut up!" she screamed, even louder then before.

"Sakura!" Sasuke urged, grabbing her around her waist and holding her back, "Calm down!"

"What's happening to you?" Hinata asked, shaking.

Sakura shivered against Sasuke. It didn't feel right anymore.

Sasuke squeezed her tighter.

"Calm down..."

Sakura could not. She just felt that it was a duty for her to save Kiba. Something attatched her to him.

"_*Kiba!!!*_" she yelled, her teeth clenching, tears rolling down her face.

"Sasuke, let me _go!_"

Hinata gasped.

"Sasuke, back away!" she called.

But there was no way he could let go, he _had_ to calm her down. He didn't understand why. Just like Sakura, it also seemed to be his duty.

A minute later, a familiar voice called from the distance.

"Sasuke!"

It was Shino.

"Get away from her!"

But Sakura's back was already _arching_.


----------

